# The noises you made while in labor.



## mommy2madison03 (Jun 27, 2004)

Sometimes I think twice about showing certain people the video of my daughter's birth because the sounds/noises I made during labor sound the exact same as when I'm having an orgasm, lmao. If I closed my eyes while the video was on I could swear it was a sex tape, not that we have ever made one! Can anyone else relate? I'm sure there are some of you out there.


----------



## BelgianSheepDog (Mar 31, 2006)

Sounds pretty average to me. But, on a different note, why feel like you have to share your birth, much less video footage of it, with anyone? There's no video of me giving birth for that very reason. All the people who needed to see it were there when it happened.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Share it with pregnant women who are scared of birth. "See it's not *that* bad, if you close your eyes doesn't it sound *just* like sex?"


----------



## 1babysmom (May 22, 2006)

LOL...that's so funny!! I didn't make ANY noise during labor, but I did keep going "Ooooh, Ooooh" after she was out.







: I was really loopy at that point and I can remember thinking that I *should* be making some sort of noise because I just did some really hard work.














What a nut.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

I had my ds's birth video'ed because I wanted to see him come out. I am fascinated by things like that and love watching video's of births.

That said I have no intention of ever showing it to anyone







I cant even watch it with the sound on yet and it has been 2yrs







I am not a quiet birther I moan and groan, yell and scream, whine and cry, I think I hit about every sound in the spectrum from the sound of slamming your finger in a car door to the sounds I make when I ahem.....orgasm







:







:









The only parts on my birth video is right after labor started and ctx started to hurt at 2pm then skip to the actual pushing stage at around 5:45 then his birth crowning and all at 5:59pm.

I wasnt interested in having the whole labor taped just the ending of it I wanted to see the baby come out. I didnt get to see dd tho I have vivid memories of her body slidding from mine. But with ds I know exactly what it looked like.














:


----------



## FreeThinkinMama (Aug 3, 2004)

nothing like that for me, it was more like the sound of a cat being run over by a trucker dropping the F bomb

but yeah, I wouldn't want anyone to see/hear that


----------



## ~Heyokha~ (Nov 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FreeThinkinMama* 
nothing like that for me, it was more like the sound of a cat being run over by a trucker dropping the F bomb

but yeah, I wouldn't want anyone to see/hear that

















:


----------



## mommy2madison03 (Jun 27, 2004)

I really do love sharing the video. I usually share it with my girlfriends but a couple of times their dh's walked into the living room in the middle of watching it. lol The actual birth isn't on the video, just all of the labor and right after birth. I love sharing it, especially with my friends who don't have children yet, because it was such an awesome experience. I had a great labor and delivery and I was on such a high right after the birth that it really shows on the video. I was so proud of myself for going natural and I felt totally awesome afterwards. I know everyone's experience isn't like mine but I wanted to show some of my friends who are terrified of giving birth that it is possible to have an awesome experience. I have really opened their eyes and gave them confidence and some of them are thinking of going natural when their time comes.

The only noise I made was during contractions, I was fine between. I never even had to go to "labor land" like other's talk about. I was completely quiet during the pushing except for the first couple pushes when I grunted a little. When she really started comming I couldn't have made noise if I wanted too. It was so surreal all I could do was concentrate on pushing and all that I was feeling. Wow!


----------



## homebirthbaby (Aug 10, 2006)

LOL! I don't have a video of giving birth, but I made so much noise pushing that my throat hurt the next day!!!


----------



## Joyce in the mts. (Jan 12, 2003)

Y'know...

An acquaintance of mine is making a film called "Orgasmic Birth"...it is not about making having an orgasm a goal in birthing, but about how interconnected, the making, growing and birthing of a baby really are- how the sounds and sensations of birthing are intense like those involved in sex- in fact all the same parts of our bodies are stimulated and the same hormones are involved.

Here is the website for this film and I hope you will write about your birth since this info may be an important factor enabling society and also maternity care to take a leap in evolution- think about it.

Here's the website: http://orgasmicbirth.com/

This is a very important aspect of birthing, in my opinion. Do your will.

J.


----------



## lizabird (Jan 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *homebirthbaby* 
LOL! I don't have a video of giving birth, but I made so much noise pushing that my throat hurt the next day!!!









Hey, me too. I was really surprised by how vocal I was, esp with my first.


----------



## Mama K (Jun 7, 2004)

I would be totally embarrassed to hear my birth sounds on video.









That said, I DO plan on making a video of my upcoming homebirth. I just plan on having music to the video instead of the actual sounds.


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

I screamed with DD1, definitely the only vocalizing I did. With DD2 I was much more quiet, I only made a few orgasm noises on the last couple contractions.


----------



## Vespertina (Sep 30, 2006)

I didn't make any noise during labor. I remember saying "it hurts" when she was crowning and me holding back pushes 'til they were prepped and ready. Other than that, no noises. The nurses actually couldn't tell I was in labor and tried striking up conversations. It wasn't until about half hour before her birth did they notice I wasn't being as talkative, though I was still pretty calm.


----------



## Earthen (Dec 8, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sapphire_chan* 
Share it with pregnant women who are scared of birth. "See it's not *that* bad, if you close your eyes doesn't it sound *just* like sex?"









: OMG!!!







:


----------



## rixafreeze (Apr 30, 2006)

I recently birthed my first baby at home, unassisted. I didn't make a peep during the labor until I started pushing, and then I HAD to roar like a lion during the contractions. I had a sore throat afterwards.


----------



## tinyshoes (Mar 6, 2002)

During my homebirth labor, at one point I realized I sounded just like Led Zeppelin's Robert Plant loud moaning parts of the song "Dazed and Confused".










Yes, my video is totally loud--when I show it to people, sometimes I keep it on mute. The voices of the midwives are so quiet, and then no noise from me between contractions, and then *AAAAAAAAAAAHHHHH* from me, all ultra-loud. Mute is good. I can just say, "I'm moaning right now" as commentary whe it's on mute and you can see my open mouth.

And yes, when laboring mamas get moaning, a lot of it sure sounds like sex! As Ina May Gaskin always says, the same sexy energy that got the baby in, is the same sexy energy that gets the baby out.


----------



## Full Heart (Apr 27, 2004)

Yup, I make the same sounds orgasming as I do birthing. Dh has told me this often







. I don't know if I sound like I am in labor while orgasming or the other way around







. I've shown my videos to family and friends, and had a mw use them for her cbe classes. Doesn't bother me, but I'm like that anyhow.


----------



## mommy2madison03 (Jun 27, 2004)

Ditto to what you said, Full Heart. I'd have to say that I sound like I'm orgasming while laboring only because I had an orgasm before I ever gave birth.

Joyce in the mts.: I'm not a great writer by any means, but I might try to help out. If I do, I'll get in touch with you. I definitely have to say that I agree a great deal on birthing, making love, orgasming ect... are interrconnected. I think it's amazing that I made the same sounds conceiving my daughter as I did birthing her into the world. You can't control the sounds you make while birthing or orgasming. It's going to come out the way it comes out.

I wish I hadn't had an epi with my first birth. I wonder if I would have sounded the same then. I'll never know. If only I knew then what I know now. I could have had an awesome birth then too. I can't help but feel as if I cheated my first daughter and myself out of something. At least she's here and healthy.

My first daughter made me a mother. My second daughter healed me.


----------



## mommy2madison03 (Jun 27, 2004)

Here's a couple of pictures I wanted to share. I did have a hospital birth with a midwife. No directed pushing, I started pushing when I wanted to or I guess I should say when my body did. My bag of waters broke on it's own and I only pushed for about 5 mintues with a small first degree tear that required only a few stitches. I'd also like to say that with my first birth I had an episiotomy and that then extended to a 4th degree tear after a vacume assisted delivery. The cord was cut after it stopped pulsing and placenta came out in it's own time. From first contraction to baby was 4 hours. Thank you rrl tea! Loved this birth!

Anyways....(sorry) I wanted to share this picture because it's during a contraction and I'm doing the same thing I sometimes do while orgasming, grabbing the pillow above my head.
http:http://pic15.picturetrail.com/VOL613.../170651486.jpg
My 3 yr old dd went to the hospital too! Here she is in my labor tub that I didn't get to get in. My labor went too fast to get in. At least all that water didn't go to waste!
http:http://pic15.picturetrail.com/VOL613.../170650065.jpg
Here we are! Me and my two little girls!
http:http://pic15.picturetrail.com/VOL613.../170651546.jpg

Hope you enjoyed!


----------



## MidwifeErika (Jun 30, 2005)

my middle child, I sounded like I was having very loud and very intimate moments







These loud, powerful, low moans just came right through my body. I sounded very animalistic... really, very cool! HOwever, I don't share that with people because it was so powerful... know what I mean?

The third birth, well, that one was different. I am glad we don't have it on tape in many ways. I was loud, but more of the crying, whining, yelling sort of way. I lost my voice after having her because I yelled for about 3-4 hours straight... very loudly. I remember thinking that I shoudl quiet down some, but then a contraction came on and I didn't care once again. I am very sensitive though about how I sounded during labor (ask my husband who had to sleep on the couch for mocking these noises) and if I had it recorded, I probably wouldn't share.


----------



## teachinmaof3 (Sep 15, 2003)

The only birthing noise I make is when I'm pushing. It's this grunting that I can ONLY do in labor. I've never been able to do it otherwise.


----------



## my4magpies (Mar 24, 2006)

Yeah...I can certainly relate! My DH actually made a comment that I sounded like I was having sex...at the time I didn't care, but now I kinda blush when we talk about it.


----------



## KrystalC (Aug 1, 2006)

Hahaha I actually remember being aware that the sounds I was making sounded more sexual in nature, but I really didn't give a damn! Still don't!


----------



## nova22 (Jun 26, 2004)

I read a birth story about a homebirth in an apartment building. A few of the other residents were gathering outside her apartment giggling over the "loud sex noises." They were shocked when they heard the noises stop, followed by a baby's cry.







I think it was published in a birth story compilation book that I have, I'll have to see if I can find it.


----------



## Luv2bemommy (Oct 26, 2005)

I never screamed but sure did have alot of moaning going on!! I couldn't help it!


----------



## pookel (May 6, 2006)

I pretty much screamed at the top of my lungs for three hours. The pain was worse than anything I could have imagined.


----------



## sunshinesister (Oct 8, 2005)

heeeheee, funny thread.
we had JUST moved into our duplex the week dd was born, and had yet to meet our neighbors. when at one point i was having intense back labor our doula had me up on the bed, on all fours, rocking back and forth...i had the most *amazing* moans come from deep within me. our doula commented that our new neighbors must have been very jealous to hear my great "orgasms".


----------



## mothragirl (Sep 10, 2005)

i mooed a lot


----------



## savithny (Oct 23, 2005)

I'm really quiet in labor because that's part of finding my center - I just go inside and ride it out.

However, with my first, he took some pushing to move (posterior) and the sounds I *remember* making were along the lines of the sounds that clean-and-jerk weightlifters make when they're hauling up a giant barbell. I'd feel this wave of "time to push" start up and my body would "heave-ho" into it, and I was making a noise like Ivan Lendl diving for a volley shot near the net.

Second time, it was mostly one giant "Yikes" 'cause it happened so fast and I *did* feel a ring of fire... I think I jumped up yelling "it burns, it burns! followed by "the head's right here! I can't sit on the head!"


----------

